# Setting up my cube tank (and some other marine pics)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

picked up a 20x20x24" tank with stand (threw the stand out because it was pretty rough and i made a new one (still waiting till monday so i can paint it at work (to lazy to go in on a weekend)

its going to be a coral tank and ill probably be putting a pair of clowns and see if i can get them breeding

for lighting i have coralife 150watt metal halides and i might get some attinics for my coralife 8" ? cf fixture

im doing live rock (of course) and no substrate (trying something new) because i want to see if i can get coraline algae growing on the bottom of the tank and i figure a carpet made out of corals would be cool (if i can get zoanthoids to grow that far away from the lights.)

the fluval spec is just a little nano tank im setting up, atm its got a little bubble tip in it but eventually i want to put some fancy mushrooms and maybe some zoas in it

and the other pics are my 72 bowfront


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

did you get that tank in aldergrove off craigslist?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

haha ya, why were you wanting to buy it?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHA bastard!!! yeah, i was already on that. gwendy, i actually went to school with her...lol. by the time i got home from work yesterday the ad was gone so i figured someone had grabbed it and didn't bother calling her. good score!


----------

